# Anyone still in US that wants



## outdoorgal61

Geesh, I meant "still in US", can't spell today

to move to another country, mostly because of making their American retirement go further?

That is why I am here, to meet others that have either moved, or, wanting to move to have a better life on a less than great, retirement amount. Please speak up if you are like me, and would like to move, or have moved. I don't know where to go, but from Mexico south, seems to be the places where the dollar goes further Denise


----------



## UltraFJ40

Although I am not retired (early 40's), I do not plan to spend the remainder of my life working as a money machine. That is to say make a ton and have to spend two tons in order to enjoy a life of tranquility and peace.

With that said, I am always looking for places that can be first rate, safe, full of kind people and not incredibly expensive. So far I've been able to narrow it down to the following:

*Philippines
*Thailand
*Malaysia
*Indonesia
*Costa Rica (Rural)
*Nicaragua
*Guatemala
*Bolivia
*Ecuador

I've taken into account the economies, social aspects and climate as primary factors. So far, my list is relatively short and with the help of forums like this I hope to start detailing each for their positives vs negatives.

So far what I have determined is Ecuador, Thailand, Philippines and Nicaragua have really strong possibilities for me.


----------



## outdoorgal61

UltraFJ40 said:


> Although I am not retired (early 40's), I do not plan to spend the remainder of my life working as a money machine. That is to say make a ton and have to spend two tons in order to enjoy a life of tranquility and peace.
> 
> With that said, I am always looking for places that can be first rate, safe, full of kind people and not incredibly expensive. So far I've been able to narrow it down to the following:
> 
> *Philippines
> *Thailand
> *Malaysia
> *Indonesia
> *Costa Rica (Rural)
> *Nicaragua
> *Guatemala
> *Bolivia
> *Ecuador
> 
> I've taken into account the economies, social aspects and climate as primary factors. So far, my list is relatively short and with the help of forums like this I hope to start detailing each for their positives vs negatives.
> 
> So far what I have determined is Ecuador, Thailand and Nicaragua have really strong possibilities for me.


You list a few I have looked into as well. I think you are smart to start researching at 40, I try not to regret, but I am 61 now, and would have been smart to start earlier

Guatemala I saw today, having their "dollar" worth I think 12 of ours. I don't think I checked Phillipines for dollar-conversion, but it is way high on the list of good places to get more for your money

Ecuador and Nicaragua, both high on my list as well. I remember a drawback of both of those places was not much hot, running water. But if the climate is warm, who needs it, LOL!! denise


----------



## UltraFJ40

The only news the US gets from the rest of the world is the bad news. Apparently it has to be pretty awful for the media moguls here to even broadcast it.

I was reading an article online about this past July 4th weekend where 82 people were shot in an 84 hour window. 

A very sad and shocking fact indeed. Even more shocking was that it was in Chicago, not Guatemala City, Kabul, Matamoros, Monrovia, Baghdad or Managua. Heck, Chicago isn't even close to the roughest city in America.

I think it's time for the US as a whole to do some deep reflecting on what is really important and if "we" are willing to put in the effort. I have my doubts and that's the reason I have chose to look abroad. 

Over the course of the last 15 years or so I have been mostly part timing in Central America, Philippines and South Florida. What I like most about the places I've been is that it reminds me of how it used to be growing up in a small American town (inefficient, slow, underwhelming, poor and inexpensive but most of all friendly).

I miss that and I'm hoping to find it again even if it is off the radar of Condé Nast Magazine.


----------



## UltraFJ40

outdoorgal61 said:


> I remember a drawback of both of those places was not much hot, running water. But if the climate is warm, who needs it, LOL!! denise


You're plenty young enough, that's for sure and the whole hot water thing is overrated anyway.


----------



## outdoorgal61

Well, I would love being somewhere that reminded me of small-town America many years ago You are so right about America, I love it dearly, but it is changing. That's all I can say on that. I don't see anything wrong with looking for a "possibly" better way to live out my years. I have always wanted a more moderate climate, but at the same time, I'm nuts about storms. Not that I want anything or anyone to be destroyed, I just love to hear the rain on the roof, rolling thunder

I have friends that live in Hawaii and have never wanted to come back to the mainland. Hawaii is all too expensive for me though. I like being around people that don't have so much, they seem way more happy having less, then some do having a lot.


----------



## Spinakker

*Belize*

Why isn't Belize on your list?






UltraFJ40 said:


> Although I am not retired (early 40's), I do not plan to spend the remainder of my life working as a money machine. That is to say make a ton and have to spend two tons in order to enjoy a life of tranquility and peace.
> 
> With that said, I am always looking for places that can be first rate, safe, full of kind people and not incredibly expensive. So far I've been able to narrow it down to the following:
> 
> *Philippines
> *Thailand
> *Malaysia
> *Indonesia
> *Costa Rica (Rural)
> *Nicaragua
> *Guatemala
> *Bolivia
> *Ecuador
> 
> I've taken into account the economies, social aspects and climate as primary factors. So far, my list is relatively short and with the help of forums like this I hope to start detailing each for their positives vs negatives.
> 
> So far what I have determined is Ecuador, Thailand, Philippines and Nicaragua have really strong possibilities for me.


----------



## Searching

it seems that any country in the path of the Colombian drug route to the US has more crime, doesn't it? So, my first choice of Central America has been "clouded" due to potential problems I can't solve. Searching


----------



## UltraFJ40

Spinakker said:


> Why isn't Belize on your list?


I chose to skip over Belize and I have for El Salvador and Honduras. Through my investigation, I think they have significant broad problems that will take a while to sort out. I'm not saying the others that I listed don't have big problems, but from what I've gathered, they seem to be at a fork in the road or have already started going down a road to stability.

If you look at my list, there are some not so safe places. If I left them off, they must be pretty screwed up (in my opinion).

:juggle:

*Most of my places have pretty good size populations at altitude (2,500 ft +) in case I want to escape to cooler temps for a bit.


----------



## UltraFJ40

You are probably very well versed with day to day living. Would you mind sharing a little info about a week in the life of an expat in Belize? I'd love to learn something different.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## rngr38

Thanks for the great dialog from you. I followed the messages you all sent to each other. I am retiring next year and like the rest of you all I want the old world life. Ecuador and Panama are high on my list. 

Rob


----------



## UltraFJ40

rngr38 said:


> Thanks for the great dialog from you. I followed the messages you all sent to each other. I am retiring next year and like the rest of you all I want the old world life. Ecuador and Panama are high on my list.
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob, thanks for posting. Where in CR are you and what has been your take on it?

I've been in and out of the Atenas area for about 20 years now and I really like it a lot. Still pretty laid back and pretty much safe all around.


----------



## rngr38

Not in CR (Costa Rica) but have been to Tamarindo CR studying spanish and toured the country for 5 weeks. Its an amazing country but not as inexpensive as many think it is.


----------



## UltraFJ40

If you get off the beaten path in CR, it can be inexpensive to live.

However, I do not think that it compares to costs in Ecuador as it has only recently been discovered by the majority of the world. Despite it's name, I bet that most people couldn't find it on a map.



Panama interests me somewhat but most on the Pacific and in the north.


----------



## Dave Blevins

Hey everyone. Just wanted to say hello on my first post on the site. My wife and I are thinking of retiring in Cuenca, Ecuador soon. Seems to meet all our requirements.


----------



## UltraFJ40

I'm a little surprised that there is so little activity in this section.

Hmm, maybe they've found something to do down there that they don't want to share.


----------



## Dave Blevins

Me also. Howdy FJ. I was in your area back in '73 on my way back from Thailand during the 'police action'. Clark AB enroute Nellis AB.Tally ho......!


----------



## EskieMom

*I Want to Go Too!*

I hear you sister. That is exactly what I want to do within the next year. I've been trying to get my financial house in order, first to see if it's feasible (it is!) and then to figure out the best place to go. The last two Ohio winters have been enough for me and the cost of living just gets higher and higher.

I'm looking primarily at Panama and Ecuador. Panama is looking like it might be to pricey considering the apparent increase in rent and real-estate. I don't want anything to tropical and buggy. There's so much involved it's kind of daunting, but I'm determined to go somewhere.


----------



## UltraFJ40

EskieMom said:


> I hear you sister. That is exactly what I want to do within the next year. I've been trying to get my financial house in order, first to see if it's feasible (it is!) and then to figure out the best place to go. The last two Ohio winters have been enough for me and the cost of living just gets higher and higher.
> 
> I'm looking primarily at Panama and Ecuador. Panama is looking like it might be to pricey considering the apparent increase in rent and real-estate. I don't want anything to tropical and buggy. There's so much involved it's kind of daunting, but I'm determined to go somewhere.


There were some others telling me that Ohio was quite balmy this time of year...

:eyebrows:

In any case, I think you'll enjoy that thing in the sky that warms us all. I'm looking forward to you sharing what you find along the way. Be safe!


----------



## pawprint76

Hello, fellow Ohioan! Amen about the winters; Seems like that season is out for revenge. Looks like you're in Panama, or where you're headed. If you are there, would you mind giving a brief overview of your experience?


----------



## EskieMom

*Ready to Leave Ohio*

I'm taking a relocation tour to Ecuador this summer. Except for the coast Panama is hot, humid and buggy - not what I want. As to the tour, I'll be happy to share my experience with you. I really hope Cuenca turns out to be a place where I could see myself living.


----------



## UltraFJ40

Thank you EskieMom, I will be looking forward to your findings.

Safe travels.


----------



## Bron1974

greetings:

I lived as an expatriot in Mexico City for 2 years and it was dreadful. If you're going to do Mexico, it probably has what you want. Taxco is a silver mining town without sidewalks in the mountains. Puebla is in the mountains, as well. San Miguel de Allende has a lot of expatriots but has become expensive. Baja is great but is expensive. Remember that many Mexicans are reserved folks who automatically assume that foreigners look at them as being inferiors. We went to Haiti and made so many friends it was great. Such isn't the case in Mexico, but there are always 1 out of 10 Mexicans who are fascinated with foreigners. Get ready to repeat that word over and over, for that is what you will be know as, a foreigner in a nation that doesn't have many foreigners.
In Guatemala, the folks don't have that poor neighbor syndrome mentality. i found them to be more friendly and less guarded than many mexicans. it's also cheaper and the air is better. try antigua or xelia. they're great.
my wife is from ecuador. since we can't keep paying $1300 a month for our rental in northeastern new jersey due to a dwindling trust fund on my account, we're looking at cotachi. since i'm a native manhattanite, big cities really turn me off at this point. i plan to teach english there. they use u.s. dollars and one doesn't even need to have a work permit. in mexico, after getting your FM-3, you'll be ready for a frontal lobotomy. you'll need to pay a lawyer and have your college transcripts aposolatized in the home town of your university.
any other questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Lonepine

Sounds like you have many valuable personal experience. I too am looking for a place to retire away from the unaffordable US. Is Ecuador a good candidate?


----------



## Lonepine

EskieMom said:


> I'm taking a relocation tour to Ecuador this summer.


Please post your experience. I'm very interested to learn about your tour and your opinions of Ecuador. Thank you.


----------



## mrsnej

I am looking to retire in ecuador also. was looking for ppl that leave there now from usa. How they moved and what it took to do so. would love the feed back .thanks


----------



## mrsnej

lane:


EskieMom said:


> I'm taking a relocation tour to Ecuador this summer. Except for the coast Panama is hot, humid and buggy - not what I want. As to the tour, I'll be happy to share my experience with you. I really hope Cuenca turns out to be a place where I could see myself living.


----------



## mrsnej

this is tricky. I tried to reply and how would like to retire in ecuador or some where like panama or belize or costa rica. would love information. thanks


----------



## klutzy

I'd like more info on Ecuador, too, especially housing costs. I found a real estate site but the prices were the same as many parts of the US. This shocked me! I'm hoping it was a company that inflates prices in hopes of selling to unknowing Americans.


----------



## UltraFJ40

klutzy said:


> I'd like more info on Ecuador, too, especially housing costs. I found a real estate site but the prices were the same as many parts of the US. This shocked me! I'm hoping it was a company that inflates prices in hopes of selling to unknowing Americans.


I think many of the well marketed real estate sites are geared towards expats which coincidentally include expat prices.

Even as late in the game as it is, in Costa Rica there are simple 2BR houses an hour away from the capital listed in the mid $200's and up.

This is f-ing preposterous, nearly a quarter of a million dollars for a home in CR? I don't think so.... If you get off the beaten path (websites and the like) you can find an equally suitable home for $69K and up.

I guess my post intends to convey the idea that if it's easy to find for an expat, it's easy to mark up. Keep plugging and look in the odd places or on the ground in person, that's where you'll find a good deal and probably happiness in the end.


----------



## estreyita

I'm in my 30's and left in my 30's I live in the mountainous bread basket of panama and i have found my niche. Wish I could find a fellow expat here close to my age. There are a ton of grumpy old men and women from the U.S. who are only here because they don't have the money to live there. They try to tell the Panamanians how to live and think their way is the best way I avoid them and look for Canadians alas there aren't many here.


----------



## estreyita

EskieMom said:


> I'm taking a relocation tour to Ecuador this summer. Except for the coast Panama is hot, humid and buggy - not what I want. As to the tour, I'll be happy to share my experience with you. I really hope Cuenca turns out to be a place where I could see myself living.


The mountains of Panama are cool and inviting.


----------



## estreyita

You might look at the mountains of panama 65-75 all year and the rent here can be whatever you find comfortable between 200 to 600. Check out volcan and cerro punta. I disagree with your assessment of Guatemalans nbut maybe you were on the coast. The indigenous around lago atitlan are extremely agressive towards women and try to sell you things and won't leave the table while you eat. There have also been lynchings by indigenous people of ladinos the latin mestizos there and whites and asians google todos santos guatemala massacre 2000 and the violence against women foreigners in Guatemala is horrendous.


----------



## estreyita

*Anywhere but Costa Rica*



UltraFJ40 said:


> I think many of the well marketed real estate sites are geared towards expats which coincidentally include expat prices.
> 
> Even as late in the game as it is, in Costa Rica there are simple 2BR houses an hour away from the capital listed in the mid $200's and up.
> 
> This is f-ing preposterous, nearly a quarter of a million dollars for a home in CR? I don't think so.... If you get off the beaten path (websites and the like) you can find an equally suitable home for $69K and up.
> 
> I guess my post intends to convey the idea that if it's easy to find for an expat, it's easy to mark up. Keep plugging and look in the odd places or on the ground in person, that's where you'll find a good deal and probably happiness in the end.


You are absolutely right. First off Costa Rica is NOT more beautiful than the mountains of Nicaragua, El SAlvador or Panama. Pura vida is really pura propaganda meaning pure b.s. The only reason prices are skyrocketing is because clueless Americans pay exhorbitent prices that the Costa Ricans charge them. It's a joke among Ticos Costa Ricans that Americans are walking wallets.The Costa Ricans aren't even the nicest people in Central America the Nicas are and the Salvadorans. The latter two are both humble and friendly. I really recommend the other three countries simply because you will get your money'sworth. Here in Panama they do the same thing. I am fluent in Spanish and know people so I could get the insider's or Panamanian price but Americans come down here and boost the rental and sale prices for foreigners. In the mountains of panama you can get a house for 69,000 but only if you know a panamanian to get you the price. Once they know you are a ****** the price increases to 150,000. Okay so I recommend going further out expand your horizons and check the other countries i mentioned. 
Costa Rica btw has an ugly capiatal city whearas POanama is the center of commerce after Switzerland so it isn''t worth it. Americans think that it's the safest place in Central America but that's not true, actually the poorest nation, Nicaragua is safest. The most dangerous is Guatemala for a woman.


----------



## estreyita

Hi,
El Guadalupe, Cerro Punta and Bambito are really Beautiful in Panama.


----------



## estreyita

:juggle:I feel much safer in Central America. The U.S. is insane.


----------



## estreyita

I don't know if you want to rent or buy but I suggest renting for a year to see if you like the place and then buying. If you want cool climate places in Panama I suggest El guadalupe, Cerro Punta and Volcan price-wise they are great. You will find VERY expensive prices in Boquete because Americans have moved in do not speak the language and have paid ridiculous prices for homes. In Volcan they are doubling prices for foreigners locally known as Gringos but if you meet panamanians you can still get a good price just not panamanians connected to the expat community they are looking to make a big profit.


----------



## estreyita

I can tell you places in Ecuador that were beautiful that I visited. Mostly were in the Imbabura province. Chachimiro was exquisite, a country setting and really pretty. Outside of Cotocachi is a laguna that was breathtaking. Banos is very touristy but the route there was so green it looked like ireland and it was cold but I like cold and dotted with little stone cottages I forget the name of the place it wasn't riobamba but it sounded like that. I must say that all the parks the town squares in Ecuador a=re so clean and I was impressed. There is a very sunny town there called Mira in Carchi that had beautiful old architecture and nice people. Also the mountains around Ambato are gorgeous. There is a very green area on the outskirts of Ambato that is exquisite so having access to a city but living rurally is my ideal I don't know about you. Cuenca was a little too touristy for me and though it has a good infrastructure it is not as beautiful or green as other parts of ecuador and I can't see how they justify the prices. yes, it has nice architecture but so do a million other places in Latin America including Grenada Nicaragua. Cuenca has become since 2008 very xicx as the Latin AMericans say. It is considered a chic place to live.
I have been to Matagalpa Nicaragua and think the road between Matagalpa and jinotega is so pretty it's worth a look for those interested in Nicaragua.


----------



## rcdoc

I crossed off Belize because of hurricanes! I've had enough scares in Florida. CR, Panama and Equador are high on my list. I'd love to find out about the expat communities there. Liberal or conservative? What about religion? Casual or formal? What do people do on a day to day basis? 

Any sites that would help me?


----------



## RPippin

Thank you for your post. I'm new to all this and have just recently applied for a passport. I'm 67 years old, retired but living off SS and what ever I can make with my photography. I don't shoot digital, but do film and other historical processes, and am looking for a home in South America. After much research, Ecuador has come up to the top of the list. For someone a bit older, how are the pharmaceutical issues handled there? There are only a couple that I really need, but want to be sure they are available, or some hints on how to navigate around these kind of issues. Thanks


----------



## klutzy

I live in Mexico and have never been to Ecuador. There are two NOB couples who are interested in renting my house. They have been living in Ecuador but are coming here because after a year or so they don't like it there. Of course no place is a right fit for everyone, but it's something to think about. I don't know the details, but if I can get more information I'll post it.


----------



## ExpatInUruguay

I've lived in Uruguay for over five years and have no desire to leave. I like the personal liberty, clean environment and the respectful and trustworthy people here who are all of european descent. I also love having four seasons which, after living in Brazil, I realized I missed terribly. It's a very progressive country and I'm very happy here. This article gives you a pretty good feel for the place: Uruguay’s Quiet Democratic Miracle — MercoPress.


----------



## northforker

hi outdoor gal,

Glad to be here. my name is Tom. I am a US citizen wanting to move to Ecuador. I am 52 yrs old, permanently disabled on Social Security Disability. I have no means to purchase a home, especially with my income... 

I seek a long term rental of minimum 2 bed 2 bath more in higher elevation. My budget is just over $ 1,200 EACH MONTH GUARANTEED. I have searched and noticed rentals which seems to include utilities, rent, fully furnished. I am single, never ,married, no children with no attachments. I travel light....meaning i will be leaving EVERYTHING that I don't or can't sell behind. Probably bring 2 suitcases... Yeah, I live a very simple uncluttered lifestyle...Yay for me! 

My good friend in an almost identical situation, his income higher, plan to share the residence until we get adjusted. I have read about scams, which r every where, and corruption. 

I dont need luxury accommidations, the bells and whistles nor a urban lifestyle. I love, piece and quiet, privacy, security, space from neighbors and beautiful mountain views.

From what you have discovered or have experienced, is this achievable considering my income?


----------



## northforker

Hi Northforker here! I am most likely getting out of dodge as well. Im selling what I can and leaving the rest. Im single, NO attachments anywhere, except immediate family. Im disabled, 52, with a fixed income. Will be renting long term. I live a simple life style and not very interested in any of the bells and whistles, busy night life, or the hustle and bustle. I will be happy with a fully furnished apt or home, 3 bed 2 bath with some room to breath, that is secure, private, recently remodeled all inclusive (utilities, etc), with space between neighbors in the higher elevation yet within 15-20 min to grocery, , shops and good medical facilities. I've seen on CL as an example from 450 for acceptable to 700 very nice and beautiful views. Ill c when I arrive...in the mean time. keep me informed in the relocation process. I already have verified, in writing, that since I am permanently disabled, I do not lose any of my SSD income and my health, medicare, i keep for 6 months as long as the physician/facility is in network, as in the USA. Really a win win how i c it. after 5 months pack up and go some where else..... I will keep you informed as well. My budget BTW is Just over $1,200 month. IReally hope to strike up a conversation and who knows, maybe meet up- in our new lives! Look forward to it. Anyone else have insight or suggestions? It would be greatly appreciated.  Im not the most intelligent guy, but I have common sense which is all I need..


----------



## thewhistler77

Hello. I am currently in the USA and looking to relocate abroad. I do not have much money but that is not going to stop me. I do not have much to move and can live comfortably in one room if need be. I have done research and have an idea Ecuador might be a good place to go. I am asking any ex-pats there if they have a room to rent or one that can be bartered for work. I really do not care if it's being a caretaker or landscaper or housecleaner or a combination of all three! I plan on getting a new start and all I need is food and shelter while I do so. To be honest I have soured on the US and have been thinking of leaving for a while. What is happening now with this coming Election has been to final push. So you can see how I will do what I have to to get things moving forward - hence, this post. I would love to get some feedback and if anyone can provide the above -or knows someone who can - I would love to get in touch with them. I have Skype if that is the preferred way to communicate. Please reply here. <Snip>
Thank you and God Bless!

Robert


----------



## yelloowtrout

I'm also looking at Panama and Ecuador, having a hard time between the two. Think of the mountains for better weather. Thinking of signing up for the Panama series this next weekend. It may help with my choice before I come down for a look. any help from people from both areas would be welcome. yelloowtrout


----------



## Joey Gelinas

*hot water*

Ecuador and Nicaragua, both high on my list as well. I remember a drawback of both of those places was not much hot, running water. But if the climate is warm, who needs it, LOL!! denise[/QUOTE]

Apparently not much central heating in Ecuado either, but portable electric space heaters and water heaters seem to satisfy the needs of most of the thin-skinned heat seekers (like me) that I've heard from, even wa-a-a-ay up in the Andes.


----------



## rngr38

Good for you Dave


----------

